# Interesting Porn Facts



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

> 1. The first ‘pornographic’ film was made in 1896.
> 
> 2. Porn makes more than the video game industry.
> 
> ...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgS883Yqy2A


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

I was not expecting these kinds of facts. 
Why do you feel they are important?


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
interesting, but not surprising. These days I wonder how much porn is professional, and how much is just home exhibitionists.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

I wonder how much their pay is cut if they don't O, which I would assume they all know well enough to fake it just in case ...


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

I admit that I do find how porn often advocates various trends in what technology will be adopted by the public to be rather fascinating. I think the reason that the war between Toshiba's HD-DVD and Sony's Blu Ray languished for so long, was by that time virtually all porn was being streamed online. 

The ONLY person to ever force porn to adopt technology based on users was when Steve Jobs banned Flash from all mobile devices. You step back and think about it and we all know "why" it was successful, and that is because *battery life *is indeed critical.

Not too long ago 25% battery life would not even be an option. Now a days it is enough to almost watch a full length feature film in HD on any mobile device. 

Badsanta


----------

